# tarmac comp torch 2017



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

does anybody already own a tarmac comp torch edition? i think about getting one but i am confused about the bottom bracket, the website says its threaded bb (which i prefer), my local dealer called specialized in holland and they say osbb. then i asked an british dealer who says threaded and another local dealer in austria says osbb again.

the tarmac comp sagan edtion has a threaded bb, i have seen it at my local dealer.

does anybody know?
cheers
thomas


----------



## Global1 (Sep 14, 2016)

Its threaded on mine. Hope you like your as much as I do mine. Just added clx 32 wheelset.


----------



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

Global1 said:


> Its threaded on mine.



hi thanks for yr answer, are you from the us?


----------



## Global1 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yes So Cal. Just rode gran fondo San Diego with my wife on this bike. Did the 66 mile version with 4600 ft. Super comfortable,last year I rode 2016 Roubaix expert DI2 with disc. Like this bike much better.


----------



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

wow, could you post a pict of the bb area where i can see the ultegra bottom bracket? thanks in advance.


----------



## Global1 (Sep 14, 2016)

Will do but it will be later today when I'm home. I think your confusion is torch that is heat sensitive changing colors (Not the comp model) has osbb bottom bracket. All Tarmac comp model's are threaded.


----------



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

i know, the sworks has osbb. and all the other comp models have threaded but specialized told my dealer its osbb at this comp model. and i want to be sure before spending so much money!


----------



## Global1 (Sep 14, 2016)

Here you are.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Tough to tell from that picture, but i wonder if they pressed a threaded sleeve into the OSBB shell. Pretty common for other mfg's when they want to spec a Shimano crankset.


----------



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for the pict. got a message from the specialized europe rider care team, all 2017 tarmac sl4 are bsa, also the comp torch edition!
already ordered!


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

rcb78 said:


> Tough to tell from that picture, but i wonder if they pressed a threaded sleeve into the OSBB shell. Pretty common for other mfg's when they want to spec a Shimano crankset.


Common for a pressed BSA sleeve BB coming from OEM bike manufacturers? Really? Which ones?
Looking at it, I agree it is clearly a Shimano threaded BB which to all is good news 
Also, it does have the 'look' of a sleeve edge pressed in. Could be better determined without the BB in place. So, it maybe the way Spesh is creating their threaded BSA versions as all higher models of Tarmac now are BB30....this may be basically a BB30 shell with a thread sleeve not just pressed in place...but rather bonded to the BB at the factory.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That's the way to to it with a big carbon BB housing anyway, to have an Al or carbon shell to connect both sides properly, i.e. a proper connection between the two faces, not creaky like many applications of the original BB30 standard which does not specify direct connection.

Good to see that Spesh is going back to BSA. I hope they start a trend.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

11spd said:


> Common for a pressed BSA sleeve BB coming from OEM bike manufacturers? Really? Which ones?


Of the top of my head, Focus. Or at least they used to. It allowed them to spec Shimano cranks on some builds and FSA BB30 cranks on others while still using the same frame.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

rcb78 said:


> Of the top of my head, Focus. Or at least they used to. It allowed them to spec Shimano cranks on some builds and FSA BB30 cranks on others while still using the same frame.


sorry to disagree but all Ford Focuses are BB30.


----------



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

got my tarmac, its bsa! hopefully the bb/pfwhatevercrapinvasion is over!


----------



## kibsen (Oct 2, 2016)

Anyone checked inside the BB to confirm if it's a BB30 -> BSA sleeve pressed or glued into the BB30 alloy inserts ?


----------



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

kibsen said:


> Anyone checked inside the BB to confirm if it's a BB30 -> BSA sleeve pressed or glued into the BB30 alloy inserts ?


its not a bb30 with pressed in bsa sleeve, its a threaded sleeve glued directly into the frame like in the good old days of bsa!


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

schima said:


> its not a bb30 with pressed in bsa sleeve, its a threaded sleeve glued directly into the frame like in the good old days of bsa!


this^^^
Spesh wouldn't press in a BSA sleeve from the factory


----------



## kibsen (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks!
It just looks like the tarmac 2015 -> glued black alu inserts with som kind of BSA adapter (similar to FSA or SRAM)


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

kibsen said:


> Thanks!
> It just looks like the tarmac 2015 -> glued black alu inserts with som kind of BSA adapter (similar to FSA or SRAM)


Possible that the production carbon fiber mold used for the lower level BSA bike is identical to their higher level BB30 bike they call OSBB. Only difference would be the interior of the sleeve and the OD would be the same. 

So the alloy sleeve used for BSA may have a slightly oversize flange to make it the same dimensionally as BB30 which has an ID of 42.0mm. This could only be determined having a BSA and BB30 Tarmac torn down side by side and measure the sleeve OD. Big and small companies like to commonize tooling to save money and would be no surprise. Too bad Specialized doesn't currently want to discontinue BB30 and make all their bikes BSA. But they would give up this increment of market diversity to upsell for Pro and Sworks Tarmacs and other models they need to separate from their lower levels to make more money. Almost a wash in terms of investment cost difference....BSA versus BB30 alloy sleeve insert molded into the carbon costs about the same to manufacture.


----------



## kibsen (Oct 2, 2016)

I will buy a 24 mm powermeter then.
If it had been a removable insert I might have considered buying a 30mm and removed the insert. I have a complete etap group waiting to replace the ultegra group 😀


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

kibsen said:


> I will buy a 24 mm powermeter then.
> If it had been a removable insert I might have considered buying a 30mm and removed the insert. I have a complete etap group waiting to replace the ultegra group 


Cool. Post pics and review when you get in on road.


----------



## kibsen (Oct 2, 2016)

Sram eTap with Zipp stem/handlebar
7 kg


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

kibsen said:


> Sram eTap with Zipp stem/handlebar
> 7 kg


Pretty bike kibsen. Wish I could ride in that position..looks like std pro fit.
Nice and light.
Thoughts on eTap?
Congrats.


----------



## Global1 (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice build kibsen. I don't see any other torch comps when I ride don't think they made many,there not shown on specialized website. Most comments I receive are hey your bikes changing colors. You seem to have replaced everything but frame👍


----------



## Global1 (Sep 14, 2016)

Here's photo of mine roval CLX 32's, sworks Carbon hover bar and stem,Richie post. Running 1x11 as I prefer no front derailleur for how I ride.


----------



## djdejonge (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice looking bike! Does the comp torch edition also have the color changing paint like the S-Works version? I heard somewhere that only the S-Works model does that.


----------



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

no it doesn't change colors. only the s-works has that feature, but only approx 800 times as the specialized customer service told me.


----------



## djdejonge (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info, much appreciated! Its a sharp looking bike either way!


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Just picked up my Tarmac Comp this morning at Bike Line ,its more of a Fluorescent red then a race red,threaded BB,gotta say I should of got this thing long ago,this bikes is just an awesome ride,I have a Caad 10 D/A & a Caad 12 disc D/A as well as 6 others,this bike was made for me, the fit,handling,smooth as glass ride,its that good,needless to say I'm very impressed.


----------

